# New LOOK C-Stem compatibality



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

The concept of the new c-stem (that comes with the 695) sounds amazing. with adjustability in the angle as well as length to remove the need for spacers (or at least that many of them)

Anyway, I have a 595 with the headfit system and was wondering if anyone could tell me if the new stem will be compatible and if LOOK will be selling them separately as well.

Thanks


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would be curious about this as well. With the newer "Head Fit" systems, you think it would be plausible, but you never know. It would be a really cool thing if you could.


----------



## encomium (Mar 19, 2007)

it would wouldn't it Max7...


----------



## neel (Oct 25, 2010)

The new C-Stem doesn't clamp the fork anymore in the traditional way.
That's because the new HeadFit 3 does it.
So if the headset on your 595 does the same you could fit the new C-Stem.

I have not seen the C-Stem already sold separately and I don't think it will be.
Despite the moon shaped handlebar clamp and possible various angles they still come in 5 lengths: 80-90mm / 90-100 mm / 100-110 mm / 110-120mm and 120-130 mm.
They also are seen in 3 or 4 different paint jobs and I think they will offer only a black carbon or painted white one.

I find the size of the new C-Stem a little bulky and too square but it's still a very innovative way of clamping the handlebar to the fork.


----------



## chamel (Apr 4, 2006)

I have it on my Red Look 695SR and it rocks!!!! Super stiff and the HeadFit 3 is unbelievably responsive.


----------

